# Dead guppy...please identify!!



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

Found my female guppy dead this morning. half her belly was green the other half redish/maroon. any ideas why or is this normal?? she was pregrant and last night she seemed to have her gills flared out a little bit....other fish are fine. just wanna see if its something i should worry about and look for with my other fish..I did a water change incase.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

now that I think of it, 2 days ago this guppy had a strange poo also. it was clear but had a big black spot. almost looked like there was a baby snail hanging off of it or something...except I don't have any snails! not sure if that helps or not...I sure don't have a clue!!!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

could it be internal parasites?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

well if she was pregnant I would put my money on complications from pregnancy. Something went wrong internally which caused some type of internal bleeding. dark black as midnight poop from any creature from fish to man is usually an indication of blood in the poop.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*Hi*



rskb3467 said:


> now that I think of it, 2 days ago this guppy had a strange poo also. it was clear but had a big black spot. almost looked like there was a baby snail hanging off of it or something...except I don't have any snails! not sure if that helps or not...I sure don't have a clue!!!


I agree with toshogu, I have several guppies die while giving birth. I don't know why they do it though. One time I had a guppy give birth and all it was were the eggs, they weren't developed, then she died. I think they are too young when they are bred.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

i still think something on the inside went bust.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah I think we all agree on that =)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, that's my first guess as well.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

She had already had a batch previously but I guess you can still get complications whether its the 1st or 10th. I am kinda glad that everyone seems to think that is was just a problem with and and not something I need to worry about with my other fish, even though that is sad and kinda weird! thanks for the input guys!!


----------

